# Iron Maiden 2019



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

*August 2019*
05 - Montreal, QC, CANADA – Bell Centre
07 - Quebec, QC, CANADA - Videotron Centre
09 - Toronto, ON, CANADA - Budweiser Stage
10 - Toronto, ON, CANADA - Budweiser Stage
28 - Winnipeg, MB, CANADA - Bell MTS Place
30 - Edmonton, AB, CANADA – Rogers Place
31 - Calgary, AB, CANADA - Scotiabank Saddledome

*September 2019*
03 - Vancouver, BC, CANADA - Pepsi Live at Rogers Arena


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Odds Im home to finally see them? Slim.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just got tix to the August 30th show in Edmonton. Saw them when they played the old Northlands for the very first time in '83. Not going to miss this one where they play Rogers for the 1st time in Edmonton. Going to be my 6th Maiden show here. Thought I'd get at least one of the Beast Numbers in! Has to mean something....right? Every one of the shows has been spectacular. I'm pumped. It's on a Friday too!!


----------



## deltapapatango (Aug 26, 2018)

Man they are not cheap. Want to see these guys though. Epic band.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Last time I saw them was almost 20 years ago. Copps Coliseum in Hamilton. Dio opened for them.

I'm going to this next summer.

For the shows at Budweiser stage, I'll probably check Stub Hub shortly before the concert. I got a ticket to see Slayer that way and it was $9.


----------



## Dazza (Jan 16, 2011)

I saw this show in the UK at the 02 in August. My thoughts - 

I really hate to say it but in reality it won't be that long before the option to go see Maiden in a big production (and other great live bands for that matter) will be gone. 

I'm lucky to have seen them multiple times since '82 and appreciate their continued down to earth attitude, and total lack of 'celebrity' status. Their tours are more extensive than ever - and I think that speaks for itself concerning their global fan base. This is a band who won't be lowering their tuning and shortening their shows to only 'hit' tunes just so they can keep circling the globe or taking a Vegas residency. Bruce is the youngest at 60, Nicko the eldest at 66. The physical dedication required to do what they do can only last so long. I love the Stones music too - but this aint a Stones performance. 

I went to see Purple / Priest in Hamilton a few weeks later. Both bands are still favourites and played excellent shows to an estimated 8000 attendees in the half arena concert setting. I was on the younger end of the age range at 50. Maiden 02 crowd was 15000. And as ever the front row was 16 years old, with the age increasing the further back from the stage. Families filled the stands. It's not a fluke of them being on home turf, that's the way it always is. It's simply a great atmosphere for everyone involved. 

If you're thinking about going to see them - go. 
If you've seen them before - go. 
If you've never seen them - go. 

Coincidentally my avatar here is me next to Bruces' Fokker DR1 he fly's with The Great War Display Team in the UK.

Daz


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Up the Irons man!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I got my tickets with my friend...and we received VIP Passes.. free booze, food and most likely meet a few guys from the band and crew..


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Damn, I'd love to see them this year but my budget says different.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw them at the amphitheatre in 04 or 05. It was incredible. They were promoting a compilation of the early stuff and played nothing newer than Fear of the Dark. Lots of tasty deep cuts like Die With Your Boots On and Murders in the Rue Morgue. Murray's live tone for his solo on Phantom of the Opera is the best I've ever heard. A not at all famous at the time Mastodon opened up. 

You should probably go.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

The 2013 Amphitheatre show was pretty good, I went home happy. I bet this year's show will be good and that they've still got it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just got back from Maiden. 6th time the charm. Fantastic sound and concert yet again. Bruce has lost nothing. Murray went a little improve crazy which was cool. Super loud crowd. Basically doubled the volume level in the house. Ears are still ringing. I'm pumped.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Seen them three times & was out of town of r their last local show.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

jimmythegeek said:


> I saw them at the amphitheatre in 04 or 05. It was incredible. They were promoting a compilation of the early stuff and played nothing newer than Fear of the Dark. Lots of tasty deep cuts like Die With Your Boots On and Murders in the Rue Morgue. Murray's live tone for his solo on Phantom of the Opera is the best I've ever heard. A not at all famous at the time Mastodon opened up.
> 
> You should probably go.


I was there in 05. They played only the first 4 albums. Lots of DiAnno songs. Couldn't have asked for a better set.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I forgot to toss these pics up from Toronto night 1.


----------

